# 300 vs 340 hp?



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

why the difference between the two 4.2 outputs in the S6 and Allroad? Thanks for any insight! not a german engineer, but would make more sense to me to put the higher output in the heavier car?
trying to decide between the two...


_Modified by vwpanic at 9:58 AM 11-27-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 300 vs 340 hp? (vwpanic)*

my first answer is a question:
Why are you considering the allroad?


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 300 vs 340 hp? (eurocars)*

overall functionality including hauling 3 big dogs, trips to the snow, forest service roads, etc...
asthetics too...I like it's more unique styling than the S6



_Modified by vwpanic at 11:15 AM 11-28-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 300 vs 340 hp? (vwpanic)*

obviously we both know the S6 will haul the 3 dogs the same as the ar I will add that my Bernese doesn't leave much room when the rear seat is up.
I too like the asthetics of the ar over the S car, it looks tougher, meaner, stonger and it is.
The ar is much more adaptable for those trips to the Sierra's and for travel off of the hi-way.
Your answers would have me tell you to go for the allroad, but be forewarned about the typical Audi traits and the addition of the air spring and it's system failure. It's not if but when will it happen.
I love my allroad and have not yet found anything that can replace it.
However your question at hand I cannot help you withas mine is a 2.7T. I do not know why they (Audi) did, or what they did to de-tune the 4.2. I am sure that it can easily be bumped up and beyond the S6 numbers. I know of several 2.7T cars running APR but cannot lead you to a juced 4.2 owner right off the top of my head.
Enjoy


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: 300 vs 340 hp? (eurocars)*

yep, pretty much sold on the Allroad. Thanks for the input and experience and caveat on the suspension. Sounds silly, but when searching the sales ads I have specifically been drawn to those that are not riding high. False sense of security that they weren't run all the time at the highest setting. 
found a really nice looking one for a good price...2005 4.2 with under 27,000 miles for $23K at an Audi dealer. 
that is right around $10K under book







makes me wonder why







checking it out this weekend! fingers crossed <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> 
TOO LATE, Alaska Runner got it










_Modified by vwpanic at 7:42 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

The allroad 4.2 is not the same motor as the s6. S6 4.2 is a beltdrive and the allroad is a chaindrive (closer to s4 4.2) The chain drives have oil leak issues that require engine removal to solve. S6 4.2 is MUCH more fun to drive and is a MUCH better motor in my opinion. I would suggest a 2.7t allroad or s6 long before a 4.2 allroad. Good luck


_Modified by 2002a642 at 7:37 PM 11/30/2008_


----------



## Tom T. (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_The allroad 4.2 is not the same motor as the s6. S6 4.2 is a beltdrive and the allroad is a chaindrive (closer to s4 4.2) The chain drives have oil leak issues that require engine removal to solve. S6 4.2 is MUCH more fun to drive and is a MUCH better motor in my opinion. I would suggest a 2.7t allroad or s6 long before a 4.2 allroad. Good luck

_Modified by 2002a642 at 7:37 PM 11/30/2008_

I'd like to ask a quick question. As a potential buyer for an Allroad my preference was for the NA 4.2L since the 2.7L has two turbos. My reasoning was less "plumbing" with the 4.2L. Are the chain drive leaks common? Is the 4.2L more of a problem than the 2.7?
TIA,
Tom


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_The allroad 4.2 is not the same motor as the s6. S6 4.2 is a beltdrive and the allroad is a chaindrive (closer to s4 4.2) The chain drives have oil leak issues that require engine removal to solve. S6 4.2 is MUCH more fun to drive and is a MUCH better motor in my opinion. I would suggest a 2.7t allroad or s6 long before a 4.2 allroad. Good luck


another Bellevue Allroad owner! i wonder if i've seen you around?
i would say that i think you're overstating the "problem" with the oil leak... its more likely but not necessarily a guarantee. its a valid concern, but to the poster above who was curious regarding said issue, its not as bad as they make it sound.
the 2005 4.2 allroad was the best allroad ever made, in my opinion. also, you can get more than the 4.2 out of your 2.7t by just using an engine program like APR or equivalent.
as far as 4.2 allroad versus S6, what the allroad yields on power, it more than makes up for with utility and versatility. cargo room is obviously the same for both, but if you ever would consider having to have a higher vehicle to get across something or somewhere, or drive on less-than-stellar roads, you should just get the allroad.








good debate though. i actually was originally in the market for the S6 when i drove the allroad and found it was actually exactly fitting the bill for my needs for less money than the S6.... and i've chipped it for similar performance.


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

quick question? do have the 4.2 chipped? If so, which company?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

The 4.2 will leak oil from the chain covers like a 2.7t will from the cam seals. You can replace cam seals in the car. You can not reseal chain covers in car. I never said that IT WILL LEAK OIL, but chances are that it will. The 2.7t may have more things that go wrong simply because there is more to go wrong. A 4.2 allroad is a nice car but as a person who does there own work I would rather have a 2.7t. Plus you can get a manual 2.7t. APR makes a chip for the 4.2 allroad but it is a small gain compared to the 2.7t. I used to hate 2.7s but after owning a 4.2 a6 (belt drive) and driving a chipped 2.7t i think the 2.7 is the way to go. Between S6, 4.2 allroad, or a 2.7t allroad I would still say s6 all autos that is


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

yes you see more gains from the turbo than NA chipped. need to make up the lack of displacement. from some of what i've read here and on other sites, the fact that the 4.2 allroad is chain driven allows for more realized gains when chipped that the belt driven 4.2 does not. basically getting it close to that 340 hp S6. 
i appreciate everyone's input. i have a supercharged vr6 right now and i have to say the engine tuning issues get tiresome with forced induction. and i do not look forward to having to replace the turbos with a 2.7t. if i do get a 2.7t it will be in version of a 2002 s4 avant. but those are hardto come by with reasonably lower miles.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vwpanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_the engine tuning issues get tiresome with forced induction. and i do not look forward to having to replace the turbos with a 2.7t. if i do get a 2.7t it will be in version of a 2002 s4 avant. but those are hardto come by with reasonably lower miles. 

replacing the turbos is something every 2.7t/1.8t/2.0T owner will have to do eventually. will you own the car when the turbos need replacing? statistically, probably not (since most owners only own a car for 3 years or less).
if you're going to be a stickler about not wanting to worry about maintenance on the 2.7T, then just go with the 4.2 allroad. if you're concerned with power, you'd probably be comforted to know that the 4.2 allroad is only two tenths slower to 60 than the S6 avant, so i don't think you'll be losing any drag races.... more importantly, you don't buy these cars to drag race. you will have plenty of power whichever route you go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

fair enough and good perspective. I do own cars for a long time. all three VW's currently have 120K+ miles http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... don't like car payments http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so this next purchase is an important one


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vwpanic)*

and i think given the information you've told us, it would be a safer bet for you to go with either the S6 or 4.2 allroad. frankly, i'd just get the S6 as the airride suspension will just be another thing you'd have to replace eventually.
S6 avants can be had for similar money to late-model 4.2 allroads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_ i'd just get the S6 as the airride suspension will just be another thing you'd have to replace eventually.


c'mon Rob. With the option of the Arnott air springs front and yes now rear with a lifetime warranty, also the compressor (I think) rebuilding the air suspension is much much less expensive. With the addition of the Hotchkis H-Sports there is no way the S6 handles better. BUT I haven't drove the S6 either.
I am thinking that the allroad is a good choice.
Jon


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (eurocars)*

my mom has the 4.2 and we love it. minus the gas milage and the lack of a stiff suspension. 
As for that leak, we had it, but we had the 100k warrenty so it was fixed for free... it was a leaky main seal between the head and the block or something like that because a bolt wasnt machined down right or something creating a space where oil leaked... 
anyways... i think AWE and GIAC have a chip that brings the audi 4.2 in the allroad to s6 numbers...
and hotchkis has sways.
exhaust is a whole other land where no one really makes anything.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Gberg888GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_
c'mon Rob. With the option of the Arnott air springs front and yes now rear with a lifetime warranty, also the compressor (I think) rebuilding the air suspension is much much less expensive. With the addition of the Hotchkis H-Sports there is no way the S6 handles better. BUT I haven't drove the S6 either.
I am thinking that the allroad is a good choice.
Jon

you're 100% correct sir, but i'm understanding that he doesn't want to worry about replacing _anything_, so if reliability is paramount, i'd think an S6 would be better along those lines than an ar. i LOVE my ar, but its not the most reliable car ever.
















_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_exhaust is a whole other land where no one really makes anything.

everything you said in your post was correct except for this - there are a handful of aftermarket exhausts for our car, but they are almost prohibitively expensive. thank god for custom exhaust shops


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_but its not the most reliable car ever.

















It would do me no good to argue with that, indeed it is a fact
BUT
I still see this car as impossable to replace with anything available to us here in NA


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_BUT
I still see this car as impossable to replace with anything available to us here in NA

i would agree with that statement http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

Not worried about replacing anything...just not in the market for a turbo $$$upgrade$$$.
that said, the air suspension would be handy for the reasons i want the allroad. so if those need to be replaced down the road so be it.
just got back from tahoe, no snow = no need for the allroad. actually drove the slammed and staggered vrub. still got a few turns in though at heavenly. EverytimeI saw an allroad i stopped and pondered...


----------

